
Training a CNN using pictures of faces just got patented - iofj
http://patents.justia.com/patent/20160140436
======
gyc
No it hasn't. It's a pending patent application in the process of being
examined by the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office.

------
toomuchtodo
Google Patents link:
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US20160140436A1/en](https://patents.google.com/patent/US20160140436A1/en)

------
lettergram
That's it, I quit.

~~~
dragonbonheur
Maybe you could build a book reader that simplifies text or alters the wording
of ads based on the eye movements and facial expressions of the user instead
:D

------
jimrandomh
This appears to be a pending patent, meaning it will not necessarily be
granted. It shouldn't be, because the application describes only bog-standard
machine learning techniques with no advances on the state of the art as it was
when it was filed.

------
gedy
So I guess all babies will infringe on this as they train their neural
networks

------
CamperBob2
Claim 1 is as broad as a barn. They'll bounce it.

Surely.

Won't they?

~~~
openmosix
My understanding of patents (having made a few): as long as you have strong
lawyers (and good copy writers), you can almost patent anything. I was shocked
by what we could get through.

~~~
Nadacambia
Well, you can possibly patent anything as long as you respect articles of the
Patent Law, but if your claims are super narrow, it is worth nothing, as it
would be easy to design around and not infringe.

